# Teal Tags, who got selected?



## AW2010 (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't get drawn again, o'well I'd rather shoot birds for mounting!!!



> Dear Sportsman,
> 
> Your application for your Tags to hunt in Georgia's Early Teal Season was not selected this year. With limited hunts, obviously some applicants will not be selected. We trust you will not be discouraged and encourage you to apply again next year.
> 
> Please note that your online account has been credited with an additional priority point. Please be aware that these points can be applied to a future application to increase your priority level. This will not guarantee your selection, however, your application will be given priority over those with a lower priority level.


----------



## nhancedsvt (Aug 1, 2012)

I didn't either. Looks like I'll be adding another priority point.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 1, 2012)

> Dear Sportsman,
> 
> Your application for your Tags to hunt in Georgia's Early Teal Season was selected this year. You will be awarded 300 tags for this year. With limited hunts, obviously some applicants will not be selected, because they can't do the Teal smack down like you can. We trust you will be encouraged and you to apply again next year.
> 
> Even though you were selected, please note that your online account has been credited with an additional priority point. Please be aware that these points can be applied to a future application to increase your priority level. This will not guarantee your selection, however, your application will be given priority over those with a lower priority level, who can't do the Teal smack down.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Aug 1, 2012)

stringmusic said:


>



I want one


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 1, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I want one



Where can I get a tag? I have never gotten one before but want to make sure I am legal. I've already bought new decoys and a DC teal call so I am praying that I get chosen! Can I apply online?

Web,

If I don't get chosen, can I still come and watch y'all shoot?!?!?!? I'll bring sammiches, whiskey, and shag ducks if that helps.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2012)

I got selected but it cost me 4 priority points!

I'm hearing reports of them already starting to show up in GA, so it should be good.


----------



## Blue Petes (Aug 1, 2012)

Do you have to have a teal tag to hunt teal in the state of georgia? I live in florida so Im not up to date on yalls regulations.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 1, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I want one





ThunderRoad said:


> Where can I get a tag? I have never gotten one before but want to make sure I am legal. I've already bought new decoys and a DC teal call so I am praying that I get chosen! Can I apply online?
> 
> Web,
> 
> If I don't get chosen, can I still come and watch y'all shoot?!?!?!? I'll bring sammiches, whiskey, and shag ducks if that helps.



I've got 300 as y'all can read in my letter. I was only planning on killin' about 250 so I'll give y'all 25 a piece.


----------



## CootCartel (Aug 1, 2012)

denied again...hope to get drawn next year...


----------



## wray912 (Aug 1, 2012)

Blue Petes said:


> Do you have to have a teal tag to hunt teal in the state of georgia? I live in florida so Im not up to date on yalls regulations.



nope, they are full of theirselves!


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 1, 2012)

Blue Petes said:


> Do you have to have a teal tag to hunt teal in the state of georgia? I live in florida so Im not up to date on yalls regulations.



I am from Missoura so I am wondering the same thing? Us midwestern boys dont regulate the teal like GA boys do apparently.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 1, 2012)

I got selected for the blues, but not the greenies


----------



## nrohrbach (Aug 1, 2012)

You guys are nuts! There's no lottery, you can buy them over the counter!


----------



## nrohrbach (Aug 1, 2012)

P.S. just kidding, don't need anything other than a gun, shells, normal licenses and a duck stamp!

(oh and permission to hunt wherever you are, lol)


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Aug 1, 2012)

*Mo*



ThunderRoad said:


> I am from Missoura so I am wondering the same thing? Us midwestern boys dont regulate the teal like GA boys do apparently.



What part are you from?  I'm from down in the bootheel.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 1, 2012)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> What part are you from?  I'm from down in the bootheel.



St. Charles close to the Colombia Bottoms


----------



## GAGE (Aug 1, 2012)

lagrangedave said:


> I got selected for the blues, but not the greenies



I actually drew a cinnamon, but have not seen any around in a few weeks.   I would be willing to pay if anyone has any scouted out in the piedmont zone?


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 1, 2012)

Blue Petes said:


> Do you have to have a teal tag to hunt teal in the state of georgia? I live in florida so Im not up to date on yalls regulations.





ThunderRoad said:


> I am from Missoura so I am wondering the same thing? Us midwestern boys dont regulate the teal like GA boys do apparently.



Only for the early season.


----------



## AW2010 (Aug 1, 2012)

nrohrbach said:


> Oh and permission to hunt



Permission is over rated!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 1, 2012)

I got drawn in LA. 24 tags and 12 in Canada, and Now I have 5 pionts here in GA.....


----------



## volguy (Aug 1, 2012)

*too funny!!!*

this is the best post every single year.   you guys will have everyone in the USA talking about them stiff regs in GA just to hunt teal. hehehehehhehe  PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Robk (Aug 1, 2012)

hey ya'll,  up here in Maine they don't care.  you can even use lead shot on the things as long as they are still nesting.  DNR says they don't like the little ones getting sucked into the jet skis intakes when the locals up here get up to speed.


----------



## Gaducker (Aug 1, 2012)

Really????    AGAIN????


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 1, 2012)

Yep  Again.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 2, 2012)

What grown men will do when they are bored.

But it is all in fun.


----------



## leeledger (Aug 3, 2012)

I called the DNR today. You can still get them if you know the right people. They had the applications at the GWF Shindig this year. The DNR had a real nice booth set up.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 5, 2012)

nrohrbach said:


> P.S. just kidding, don't need anything other than a gun, shells, normal licenses and a duck stamp!
> 
> (oh and permission to hunt wherever you are, lol)



Be sure to take plenty of money for bail!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 7, 2014)

Who has the new tags?????????


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 7, 2014)

Got mine in, only got 50!!


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 7, 2014)

You need to give some to me.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 7, 2014)

Only 50...If people like tradhunter would quite accepting so many tags there might be a few left over for poor slobs like me.

GREEEEEEDY!!!!!!!!!!!!

Give me a few tags Trad unless you've already signed them... and if you have that's like licking the last biscuit so someone else cant have it.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 8, 2014)

Signed and ready to be filled....:


----------



## deast1988 (Jul 8, 2014)

Still waiting, it's an act of congress to recieve the 3000 I requested. Headed to old Mexico, helping patron protect the agave. Depredation permits on cinnamons are hard to come by.  I'll be there staying hydrated and putting conservative foot forward.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jul 8, 2014)

can i just get one cinnamon teal tag this year from someone? you would think with 143 priority points you could at least get one cinnamon tag.


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 8, 2014)

tradhunter98 said:


> Signed and ready to be filled....:



 I see how you are now tradhunter.............


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 8, 2014)

I got my thirty; but not going to be able to use them, so I am thinking since they haven't been signed, I am going to auction them off to the highest bidder.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Flying Duckman said:


> I got my thirty; but not going to be able to use them, so I am thinking since they haven't been signed, I am going to auction them off to the highest bidder.



I give you $3 and a case of Natty light!!!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 8, 2014)

I applied for my pelican permit last year and low and behold I got selected, since I don't live on Tybee anymore, I'll gladly trade my pelican permit for equal or lesser value of said teal tags...just let me know....


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 8, 2014)

bigkga69 said:


> I applied for my pelican permit last year and low and behold I got selected, since I don't live on Tybee anymore, I'll gladly trade my pelican permit for equal or lesser value of said teal tags...just let me know....


Come on Kelly I have seen you seat a Buffle head burger and merganser gumbo


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jul 8, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> I give you $3 and a case of Natty light!!!



Sounds like we might have a winner.  Nothing wrong with "Natty", got one in my hand now!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jul 8, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Come on Kelly I have seen you seat a Buffle head burger and merganser gumbo



bufflehead quesadillas!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jul 8, 2014)

The Flying Duckman said:


> Sounds like we might have a winner.  Nothing wrong with "Natty", got one in my hand now!



Well you better hurry.......... The once said case is down about 7 beers now.........


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 9, 2014)

I have found that if you request an odd number you have a better chance.  For instance, I've requested 41 the last two years and been drawn for 41 both times.  Mine came yesterday and I'm ready to rock and roll!


----------



## ghadarits (Jul 9, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> I have found that if you request an odd number you have a better chance.  For instance, I've requested 41 the last two years and been drawn for 41 both times.  Mine came yesterday and I'm ready to rock and roll!



Good strategy. I'm going to try that next year.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jul 9, 2014)

I have my teal tags just hoping to get those water chicken tags in next.


----------

